# Groups of Rats - Lancashire



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Contact/organisation details: PM spoiled_rat or email [email protected]
Location: Lancashire
Number of groups: 3

Group: 1
Number of rats: 2
Sex: male
Age(s): less than a year.
Name(s): none as yet
Colours: 1 lovely dark Ruby eyed Mink mismark hooded, and 1 Mismark Black hooded, both topeared
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: owner was moving abroad and needed to rehome pets.
Temperament: brilliant, licky squidgy monsters. They are very cheerful happy boys, and get on fine with new rats too.
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: no
Transport available: within reason/locally
Other:heres a picture of them,









Group: 2
Number of rats: 3
Sex: Female
Age(s): 7-12 months old
Name(s): N/A
Colours: 2 Siamese dumbo, 1 Agouti topear
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: owners lack of time, so had to be rehomed.
Temperament: Both the siamese girls are very very nice to handle, the agouti is a bit of a squeaker, but fine once cuddled and picked up.
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: no
Transport available: within reason/locally
Other: pics will be added in a few days

Group: 3
Number of rats: 3
Sex: Female
Age(s): 3-7 months old
Name(s): none
Colours: 1 Siamese topear, 1 Blue hooded topear, 1 Agouti topear
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: owners lack of time, so had to be rehomed.
Temperament: All good, nice friendly girls, the Blue topear is the youngest and very pingy!!
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: no
Transport available: locally/within reason
Other: Pics will be added in the next few days.









All rats are subject to a questionnaire being filled in, and the new owner also agrees not to breed from the rat(s), or allow them to be bred from.
Laura


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Still looking for homes


----------



## Rebs (Feb 6, 2010)

Wheres abouts in Lancashire are you? Just wondering ^-^


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Close to Wigan but can travel.


----------

